# A few questions about low fodmap diet



## CTFit (Jun 21, 2017)

I officially started it today, I've done my research but I haven't had a chance to consult with my doctor yet about how I should feel during the process. A coworker is on it and said that reduction of symptoms was almost instant for her, it's similar for me but I definitely still bloat after I eat, not as badly or as often but it still happens. Is there an introduction period as FODMAPs are processing during which I'll still experience slightly milder symptoms with low FODMAP foods. I've also noticed my thirst has skyrocketed to the point of what feel like mild dehydration headaches. I'm on track with my water consumption and I'm consuming a little over my recommended daily amount for my weight and activity level so I'm definitely not dehydrated. Has anyone else experienced this? I just really want to know what to expect and how patient to be so I won't get discouraged and give up too quickly.

The last question is a silly one but any chance any one knows if a fat burner will negatively affect the diet? As a side note I'm a career fitness professional and have been for several years so I don't put crap or chemicals in my body that aren't safe and reliable.


----------



## daak (Jun 13, 2017)

A diet change does not have an effect on your body on the first day, that's just not how it works.

If you felt anything different its all psychological.

Give it at least a week to start feeling "some" effects and from there the longer the better.

After a month you can have a good guess.



> The last question is a silly one but any chance any one knows if a fat burner will negatively affect the diet?


Taking a fat burner when you have IBS is really idiotic as it contains some of the typical triggers of IBS pain.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

Daak i totally agree about fat burners. 
I can say from experience that if food intolerances is someone's only root cause. If they get the right diet, they can be symptoms free in a day. I swear to god i suffered horrendously from 16 to 22. Everyday i wanted to die due to pain. I took a test and was completely symptom free within 48 hours. Ibs is just a term docs use when they dont know whats wrong or dont have the options of certain tests. 
7 years of agony for 6 food intolerances. So bad.
Every single persons root causes can be different, each recovery plan will be to.
If it is just food intolerances some will be very lucky, if they cut them out.

Ct.. I dont recommend fodmaps or any diet to anyone until they have had a food intolerance test. Guessing is pointless, following a diet for anybody and not just your body is also pointless.
No one can say how you should or shouldnt feel on it. 
Example... i do it & become worse due to being intolerant to most foods on the to eat list, and thiner due to being told to cut foods out that im not even intolerant to. (I had over 20 intolerances)

Lets say some1 else does it... they only have say 2 intolerances(on not to eat list), by cutting them out they could be symptom free right from there or after.

Dehydration.. are you eating enough foods that contain healthy fats ?

Do you have a gallbadder ?

How much water do you drink daily ?

What other drinks do you have ?

Have you ate cows milk, cheese, yoghurt ?

If anyone knew what pain or symptoms even just 1 intolerance can cause them, they wouldn't be following just any diet


----------



## Lleisk26 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, if you find it challenging to cope with food intolerances and wish to follow a low FODMAP meal plan with ease, please if you could complete this survey it would be much appreciated.

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/Q5NNPHW

Thanks.


----------



## richgel999 (Oct 25, 2015)

Switching to a low FODMAP diet will immediately deprive your microbiota of fermentable substances. So you should feel much better pretty quickly (a few days or so). If you feel much better after eliminating all FODMAP's, it could be because your microbiota is out of balance. The most extreme form of this is a elemental diet (used for treating SIBO for example), which in theory deprives your biota of pretty much everything.

I've used both diets, and the results were surprisingly quick.


----------

